# Grab bar attachment



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to put this in boatyard forum. My mistake. Mods, feel free to move.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Edfish said:


> Sorry, I meant to put this in boatyard forum. My mistake. Mods, feel free to move.


I have a post in the Bragging Section titled "Gladesmen Refurbish" where I have mentioned this exact topic. I got some great feedback from others, and I think it would be worth a look-over.

I'll send you a PM with my number in case you want to bounce ideas off each other. Its easier than typing sometimes.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I used a piece of synthetic lumber 2x6, wiped it down with acetone, put 2 coats of West Systems epoxy on it, and epoxied it to the deck after grinding off the gel coat down to the glass. Then I did a filet around it using the West Marine thickener (402 or 403, can't remember which). It's lasted 4 years and looks just like it did on day one.


----------

